# كلمات اصولها سريانية



## fouad78 (23 نوفمبر 2015)

كلمات أصولها سريانية
سأبدأ في هذا الموضوع بنقل بعض الكلمات سواء من الثقافة الإسلامية، المسيحية أو حتى الشعبية منها، بإعطاء بعض المعاني لكلمات لها أصل سرياني.
واعذروني إذا تباعدت مشاركاتي لأن النت سيء جداً.
​
1 حوريات، حور العين​
سأبدأ بكلمة (حوريات، وحور العين) فعندما نقول حورية يتبادر إلى ذهننا أولاً حورية البحر (Mermaid).
لذلك نستغرب جداً أن يعد محمد أتباعه بحوريات، وأيضاً بملاحظة بسيطة نرى أن كلمة (حور) جاءت لوصف العين (حور العين).

فما معنى كلمة حور؟

كلمة حور كلمة سريانية (آرامية) ومعناها الأبيض، وحوريات هنَّ البيضاوات. فقد كان محمد يعد أتباعه بنساء بيض.

أما حور العين، فهو وصف للعين الكبيرة التي يكون فيها الأبيض صافياً فيُظهر لون الحدقة بشكل واضح وجميل (مهماً كان لونها، مع العلم أنها درجت على أن يكون لون الحدقة أسود، والذي كان اللون السائد في جزيرة العرب).

وهذه كلمة (حور) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
  [FONT=&quot]ܚܶܘܳܪܳܐ[/FONT]أبيض (2) سَحل. ثوب أبيض (2) دِرهم من فِضّة (4) نُورة. كِلس (5) بَياض. خِلاف سَواد (6) آح. بَياض البيضة (7) بَياضة العين (8) غِشاء.

إلى اللقاء في كلمة أخرى


----------



## اليعازر (24 نوفمبر 2015)

متابع.

.


----------



## أَمَة (25 نوفمبر 2015)

موضوع ثقافي ممتاز. الرب يقدرك على تكملة الموضوع لزيادة معرفة القارئ.

شكرا على تعبك والرب يبارك مجهودك.


----------



## fouad78 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> متابع.
> 
> .


شكراً عزيزي للمتابعة​


----------



## fouad78 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> موضوع ثقافي ممتاز. الرب يقدرك على تكملة الموضوع لزيادة معرفة القارئ.
> 
> شكرا على تعبك والرب يبارك مجهودك.


شكراً اختي الغالية امة للمتابعة​


----------



## peace_86 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

*تسلم اخوي.. ننتظر الباقي*


----------



## fouad78 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *تسلم اخوي.. ننتظر الباقي*


شكراً أخي peace​


----------



## fouad78 (27 نوفمبر 2015)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية 2ـ قس، قسيس*

كلمات أصولها سريانية
2ـ قس، قسيس

لربما سعمنا كثيراً كلمة قس أو قسيس، فما معناها؟

الكلمة سريانية (آرامية) (ܩܰܫܳܐ܆ ܩܰܫܺܝܫܳܐ) وهي تعني "الشيخ" أو المتقدم (في المكانة أو العمر).
سفر الرؤية يتحدث عن 24 شيخاً جالسين على 24 عرشاً (رؤ4: 4)، كلمة الشيوخ هنا بالسريانية هي نفسها (القساوسة أو القسيسين).

وهذه الكلمة هي ليست الوحيدة التي تدل على كِبر العمر، إلا أنها تُعطي معنى الأقدمية أيضاً (من حيث المكانة)، وقد خُصصت أكثر فيما بعد لرُعاة الكنائس.

ونلاحظ أن رجال الدين الإسلامي أيضاً استخدموا نفس الكلمة (شيوخ).

كلمة (قسيس، ܩܰܫܺܝܫܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:

 [FONT=&quot]ܩܰܫܺܝܼܫܳܐ[FONT=&quot]قديم. شيخ (2) أقدم. أكبر عُمراً (3) قِسّيس. كاهن (4) جَدّ. أبو الأب (5) فَرْد من الـمَشيَخة.[/FONT]
  كلمة (قس، ܩܰܫܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ܩܰܫܳܐ[/FONT]شَيخ. قديم. جَدّ. قَسّ. كاهن.
​


----------



## peace_86 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*جميل جداً أول مرة أعرف..

ياريت لو تكتب السلسلة في موضوع واحد*


----------



## أَمَة (28 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على الجزء الثاني من الموضوع الإبن فؤاد.
لقد تم دمجه مع الجزء الأول. حبذا لو تكون الإضافات في نفس الموضوع للمحافظة على وحدته وعدم تشتيت المعلومات في أكثر من موضوع.


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل اووي ..


----------



## fouad78 (29 نوفمبر 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *جميل جداً أول مرة أعرف..
> 
> ياريت لو تكتب السلسلة في موضوع واحد*





أَمَة قال:


> شكرا على الجزء الثاني من الموضوع الإبن فؤاد.
> لقد تم دمجه مع الجزء الأول. حبذا لو تكون الإضافات في نفس الموضوع للمحافظة على وحدته وعدم تشتيت المعلومات في أكثر من موضوع.



أنا فكرت بعد ما أخلص أفتح موضوع وأضع فيه روابط المواضيع هذه
ليكون الوصول سهلاً

بس ما في مشكلة أقدر أحط روابط المشاركات 

شكراً لمروركم وتشجيعكم
​


----------



## fouad78 (29 نوفمبر 2015)

zama قال:


> جميل اووي ..



مرورك أجمل​


----------



## fouad78 (4 ديسمبر 2015)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية 3ـ جنة عدن*

كلمات أصولها سريانية
 3ـ جنة عدن​
هذا الاسم مشترك بين الإسلام والمسيحية، ومعناها جميل. فما معناها؟

جنة (ܓܰ̊ܢܬ̥ܳܐ): كلمة سريانية (آرامية) معناها حديقة.
عدن (ܥܕ̥ܶܢ): هي أيضاً كلمة سريانية (آرامية) معناها النعيم، أو الدلال.

ويُصبح اسم جنة عدن (ܓܰ̊ܢܰܬ̥ ܥܕ̥ܶܢ): حديقة النعيم 

كلمة (جنة، ܓܰ̊ܢܬ̥ܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
ܓܰܢܬ̥ܳܐ ج ܓܰܢ̈ܶܐ: جَنّة. حديقة. رَوضة (2) جَنّة. خلاف جَهَنَّم.

   كلمة (عدن، ܥܕ̥ܶܢ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:

ܥܕ̥ܶܢ. ܥܕ̥ܶܝܢ: عَدَن. أرض الفردوس (3) مَحلّ النعيم.


----------



## كليماندوس (11 ديسمبر 2015)

معلومات قيمة - اول مره اعرفها


----------



## philanthropist (26 ديسمبر 2015)

متابعة الموضوع الشيق


----------



## fouad78 (26 ديسمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> معلومات قيمة - اول مره اعرفها






philanthropist قال:


> متابعة الموضوع الشيق



شكراً جزيلاً لكما وآسف على التأخير بسبب مشغوليات العيد
وميلاد سعيد
​


----------



## أَمَة (30 ديسمبر 2015)

عيد ميلاد مجيد لك ولأهلك ولبلدك ولكل الناس، وليعم سلامه في بلدك والعالم كله.


----------



## fouad78 (30 ديسمبر 2015)

*4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أولاً "بسم"*

*[FONT=&quot]كلمات أصولها سريانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*أولاً "بسم"*
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للمسلم فإن هذه العبارة غير غريبة على الإطلاق لأنه اعتاد سماعها دائماً[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ولكن بالنسبة لشخص لم يسمعها دائماً فهي تبدو ـ عربياً ـ غريبة جداً[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=&quot]لاحظوا أن كلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون ألف[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]وكلمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رحمن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غريبة جداً
[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً[FONT=&quot] باقي الكلمتين لكل واحدة[FONT=&quot] منهما حكاية
[FONT=&quot]فتابع:[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كي لا أكتب من عندي فقط بحثت فعلاً في مواقع كثيرة عن صياغة هذه الجملة فكانت التفسيرات كارثة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مثلاً أحد التفسيرات يقول أن "بسم" في القرآن سقطت منها الألف لكثرة الإستخدام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]!!!

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكلمة "رحمن" هي على وزن "عطشان"!!! فهل هذه أيضاً سقطت الألف منها في القرآن سهواً أو لكثرة الإستخدام؟! فإن كان الجواب لا فهي كارثة، أما نعم فالمصاب أعظم. والمسلم يعرف عن ماذا أتحدث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قبل أن أبدأ اسمحوا لي أن أعرفكم على قاعدة في تحول الكلمات بين السريانية (الآرامية) والعربية، وهي قاعدة تحول الشين إلى سين. مثلاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ش[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لاما (السريانية الشرقية[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ش[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لومو (السريانية الغربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ش[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوم (العبرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]س[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لام (العربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot])

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبعاً هذا كمثال فقط كي تتوضح الصورة، وهي قاعدة معروفة لكل من درس علم اللسانيات ومختص في العلاقة بين اللسانين العربي والسرياني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبحسب علم اللسانيات السريانية (الآرامية) هي الأصل والسريانية الشرقية تحديداً هي الأقدم ومنها اشتُقَّت العبرية والعربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المهم نعود الآن إلى "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة "بسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في السريانية (الآرامية) لدينا أيضاً حرف الباء ونستخدمه مثل استخدامها في العربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أما[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في السريانية فهي تُكتب هكذا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]شِم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومعاً تُصبح[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بشِم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طبعاً وبحسب القاعدة التي مرت معنا سابقاً تتحول الشين إلى سين بالعربية فتُكتب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بدون ألف ومتطابقة تماماً مع السريانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
يتبع
[/FONT]​


----------



## كليماندوس (31 ديسمبر 2015)

*الله الله على الروائع

موضوع اكثر من رائع و مجهود مميز " تحســـد عليه "

فى انتظار باقى " البسملة " لمعرفة الكنوز و الدرر التى كنت استعجب لها​*


----------



## كليماندوس (31 ديسمبر 2015)

*و احلى تقييم* 






​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *الله الله على الروائع
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع و مجهود مميز " تحســـد عليه "
> 
> فى انتظار باقى " البسملة " لمعرفة الكنوز و الدرر التى كنت استعجب لها​*






كليماندوس قال:


> *و احلى تقييم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكراً لك عزيزي​


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية  4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ثانياً "الله"*

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ثانياً "الله"*
​
 
إذا بحثت في لفظ الجلالة "الله" ستجد تفاسير عديدة للإسم تُدخلك في متاهة
ما سأذكره هنا ليس له مرجع محدد، ولكنه استنتاج مبني على أسس معقولة
أهمية الموضوع أن اسم "الله" هل هو عربي أم أعجمي؟
فإذا كان عربي فما معناه؟ وكيف يتغير اسم "الله"؟
وإذا كان أعجمي فكيف يستخدم الله لغةً غير عربية في تسمية نفسه؟

طبعاً جميع المعاجم تقول أنه عربي، ولكنها تضيع في شرح أصله.
أكثر الشروحات سهولةً وتداولاً هو: بالأصل كانت "الإله" فأُسقطت الألف وأصبحت "الله".

ببساطة كلمة "إله" في السريانية الشرقية تُلفظ "اَلَه"
كما أنه في السريانية الشرقية يتم التشديد على بعض الأحرف في الوسط
مثل كلمة "قدوس" التي تُكتب في السريانية "قَديش" ولكنها تُقرأ "قَدّيش"

كلمة "اَلَه" في السريانية الشرقية لا يوجد فيها إدغام أو تشديد لحرف اللام في اللغة المحكية اليوم
ولكن ما المانع في أن تكون كذلك قبل أكثر من 1400 سنة
مع العلم أن لفظة "الله" كانت موجودة عند العرب قبل الإسلام

فاللغة تتغير عبر الزمان، ولغة أهل الخليج اليوم هي ليست نفسها في أيام رسول الإسلام

من الممكن جداً أن يكون هناك إدغام لحرف اللام فتُصبح "اَلَّه"
أعتقد ان الإستنتاج معقول جداً


----------



## كليماندوس (3 يناير 2016)

*إسمحلى و بكل " سعاده " احييك على هـــذا المجهود الرائع​*


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (4 يناير 2016)

موضوع رائع اسجل متابعة


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *إسمحلى و بكل " سعاده " احييك على هـــذا المجهود الرائع​*


شكراً لتشجيعك الدائم ​


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2016)

ابنة المحبة+ قال:


> موضوع رائع اسجل متابعة


اتشرف بمتابعتك
شكراً لمرورك
​


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ثالثاً "الرحمن"*
​
 
الفعل "رحم" موجود أيضاً باللغة السريانية، ولكنه يأتي بمعنيين رئيسيين: رحمة ومحبة أو حب

وأحياناً تكون بمعنى "رحمة" فقط، وأحياناً بمعنى "محبة أو حب" فقط بحسب صياغته النحوية كما سنرى

بالنسبة إلى كلمة "رحمن"، فهي حرفياً متطابقة مع اللغة السريانية وتأتي بمعنى "الرحمة أو المحبة"
ونحوياً (بحسب اللغة السريانية): هي اسم الفاعل للوزن الثاني لفعل "رحم"

أي "الرحمن" بقراءة سريانية معناها "الرحوم أو المُحب"


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*رابعاً "الرحيم"*
​
 
"الرحيم" هي أيضاً كلمة مشتقة من فعل "رحم"

ونحوياً (بحسب اللغة السريانية): هي اسم المفعول للوزن الأول من فعل "رحم"

وهي متطابقة حرفياً مع الكلمة السريانية وتأتي هنا بمعنى "المحبة" فقط، ولا تأتي بمعنى "الرحمة"

أي "الرحيم" ـ وبقراءة سريانية ـ معناها "المحبوب"


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 4ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الخلاصة*
​
 
من الممكن جداً قراءة البسملة بشكل كامل بالسريانية
وإذا كان لفظها غريب عربياً ولكنه واضح سريانياً

وتصبح البسملة بقراءة سريانية:
باسم الإله الرحوم المحبوب ​
أعتقد معناها جميل 

كلمة (اسم، ܫܡܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
ܫܶܡ. ܫܡܐ ج ܫܡܗ̈ܐ و ܫܡܗ̈ܬ̥ܐ [FONT=&quot]اسم (2) شُهرة. صِيت (3) صِفة. نَعت (4) اسم كلمة. لفظ (5) عنوان كتابٍ (6) حُجّة. سَبَب. داعٍ. باعث (7) ظاهر. خارج الأمر (8) حركة. علامة خَطّيّة.

[/FONT]كلمة (إله ـ الله، ܐܰܠܗܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
ܐܠܗ. ܐܠܗܐ[FONT=&quot]الله سبحانهُ وتعالى.
[/FONT]
كلمة (رحمن، ܪܚܡܢ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
ܪܰܚܡܢܐ [FONT=&quot]رحوم. شفيق. رَحمان. رَؤوف.

[/FONT]كلمة (رحيم، ܪܚܝܡܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
ܪܚܺܝܼܡܐ مَحبوب. مَوموق. عزيز.


----------



## كليماندوس (5 يناير 2016)

*من الجميل فى طريقة عرضك للموضوع - انك بمشاركتك الاخيرة وضعته " موجزا "  بالطبع بعد تناولك لكل جزئية بالشرح المفصل على انفراد

ليظهر " فى النهايه " بهذا الشكل الـ "متميز و المتكامل "

و هكذا وبشرحك تفهمنا مصدر و جمال العبارة و ايضا زال اللبس الذى كان يجول بالفكر و يصارع العقل و يثير الاستعجاب

شكرا اخى " fouad78 " على الفكره و مجهودك المتميز و مثابرتك و ايضا محبتك

ربنا يوفقك فى كل طرقك و يريك خيرا مدى الايام
​*


----------



## peace_86 (23 يناير 2016)

*هل صحيح أن كنيسة السريان في القرن السابع (أو حتى ماقبل ذلك) كانت تستخدم عبارة باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؟ لكن بالمعنى السرياني كما طرحته أنت: بسم الإله الرحوم المحبوب

أنا قرأت في إحدى المرات إنها كانت دلالة على الثالوث الأقدس الذي نؤمن به نجن كمسيحيين.
فأخذها المسلمون كما هي، وسبب عدم تداولها عند المسيحيين كان تدريجياً.. أو لسبب آخر كأن تكون أن هذه 

العبارة ليست كتابية أو ليست مقتبسة من الآباء فلهذا كان عدم استخدام هذه العبارة (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) من قبل المسيحيين ليس مشكلة.

ياريت لو تنورنا*


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2016)

مجهود رائع واستفدنا انا وكل الاخوة  من الشرح  شكرا ليك ونتمنى المجهود الرائع يستمر ولنا شرف المتابعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك امين


----------



## fouad78 (24 يناير 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *هل صحيح أن كنيسة السريان في القرن السابع (أو حتى ماقبل ذلك) كانت تستخدم عبارة باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؟ لكن بالمعنى السرياني كما طرحته أنت: بسم الإله الرحوم المحبوب
> 
> أنا قرأت في إحدى المرات إنها كانت دلالة على الثالوث الأقدس الذي نؤمن به نجن كمسيحيين.
> فأخذها المسلمون كما هي، وسبب عدم تداولها عند المسيحيين كان تدريجياً.. أو لسبب آخر كأن تكون أن هذه
> ...


بنفس هذا الحرف لا لم  يمر علي
ولكني قرأت أكثر من مرة عبارة قريبة جداً لها
"بسم الرب الرحمن الرحفن"
ـ طبعاً مكتوبة بالسريانية ـ
والرحفن معناها نفس الرحمن (الرحوم، الرؤوف، الشفوق)

وكلا العبارتين بالسريانية أكثر منطقية
(الرحمن الرحيم) كلمة واحدة بإشتقاقين ومعنين مختلفين (الرحوم المحبوب)
(الرحمن الرحفن) كلمتان مختلفتان ولكن بإشتقاق ومعنى واحد (الرحوم الرؤوف)
بينما بالعربية (الرحمن الرحيم) يبدو تكرار معيوب وغير مفهوم

بالنسبة إلى علاقتها بالثالوث قد يكون لها علاقة بالثالوث أو بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح تحديداً

فأنت تستطيع أن تستخدم بعض العبارات للدلالة على الثالوث وكذلك على المسيح
وهذا الموضوع يشرحه مار سويريوس الأنطاكي بالنسبة للتقاديس الثلاثة
(قدوس الله، قدوس القوي، قدوس الذي لا يموت...)

ملاحظة: عدم رؤيتي لها لا يعني بالضرورة أنها غير موجودة فالمخطوطات السريانية كثيرة، وقد رايت عبارات مشابهة منها العبارة التي ذكرتها (الرحمن الرحفن)، ولكن بكل الأحوال المقصد هو أنها متطابقة مع الحرف السرياني على عكس الحرف العربي، سواء كانت مذكورة في مخطوطة ما أم غير مذكورة.
​


----------



## fouad78 (24 يناير 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مجهود رائع واستفدنا انا وكل الاخوة  من الشرح  شكرا ليك ونتمنى المجهود الرائع يستمر ولنا شرف المتابعة
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك امين


شكراً جزيلاً اختي الغالية
وأتشرف بمتابعتك
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 يناير 2016)

معلومات اول مره اسمعها واستغربتها جدا 
يعنى القرأن فى كلمات كتيره مش عربى
ميرسى للموضوع المميز ومجهودك الرائع


----------



## fouad78 (27 يناير 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> معلومات اول مره اسمعها واستغربتها جدا
> يعنى القرأن فى كلمات كتيره مش عربى
> ميرسى للموضوع المميز ومجهودك الرائع


انا مبسوط ان المعلومات ممكن تكون مفيدة
ميرسي كتير لمرورك وتشجيعك
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 يناير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 5ـ الكاهن*
​
 
الكاهن أيضاً كلمة سريانية، والفعل منها يأتي بمعنيين:

المعنى الأول: النظام والترتيب (صفَّ، رتَّب)، فهو المسؤول عن النظام والترتيب في الكنيسة.

المعنى الثاني: بمعنى الإخصاب والإكثار (أخصب، أكثر، أنمى)، حيث أن صلوات الكاهن تخصب وتنمِّي وتكثر الخيرات.


الفعل (كهن، ܟܰܗܶܢ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
 ܟܰܗܶܢ. ܟܽܘܼܗܳܢܳܐ [FONT=&quot]كان كاهناً. باشَر خِدمة الكهنوت (2) صَفّ. رتَّب. كرَّس. رَسَم كهنة (3) قدَّس. كرَّس (4) أخصب. عمَّر. أنمى. كثَّر.[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (20 فبراير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 6ـ كفر*
​
 
"أنكر" في السريانية هي "كفر"
مع الأسف إستخدام هذه الكلمة في الإسلام أعطاها معنى بشع للغاية

مرة شاهدت أحد الشيوخ يقول أن "الكفر" هو "الإنكار" وكما أن المسيحي كافر عندي أنا أيضاً كافر عند المسيحي

لكن هناك اختلاف كبير في "الكفر" بين المسيحية والإسلام
من هنا يجب أن أوضح أكثر معنى "كفر" في السريانية
وسأستشهد بالكتاب المقدس بعد أن أستبدل "أنكر" بـ "كفر" ليكون كلامي واضحاً

"كفر" في السرياني مثلما قلنا (ومثلما قال الشيخ) هي "أنكر"، مثال:

"[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «مَنِ الَّذِي لَمَسَنِي!» وَإِذْ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يكفرون   قَالَ بُطْرُسُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ الْجُمُوعُ   يُضَيِّقُونَ عَلَيْكَ وَيَزْحَمُونَكَ وَتَقُولُ مَنِ الَّذِي لَمَسَنِي!»" (لو8: 45)
"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܘܶܐܡܰܪ ܝܶܫܽܘܥ ܡܰܢܽܘ ܩܪܶܒ݂ ܠܺܝ ܘܟ݂ܰܕ݂ ܟ݁ܽܠܗܽܘܢ ܟ݁ܳܦ݂ܪܺܝܢ ܐܳܡܰܪ ܠܶܗ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܫܶܡܥܽܘܢ ܟ݁ܺܐܦ݂ܳܐ ܘܰܕ݂ܥܰܡܶܗ ܪܰܒ݁ܰܢ ܟ݁ܶܢܫܶܐ ܐܳܠܨܺܝܢ ܠܳܟ݂ ܘܚܳܒ݂ܨܺܝܢ ܘܳܐܡܰܪ ܐܰܢ݈ܬ݁[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܡܰܢܽܘ ܩܪܶܒ݂ ܠܺܝ܂[/FONT]" (ܠܘܩܐ 8: 45)

ولكن الكفر في الإسلام هو ليس فقط "إنكار" بل هو ضد الإيمان أو ضد الله
فلا يستطيع الشخص أن يكفر مثلاً بنفسه، أما في السريانية:
"[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ لِلْجَمِيعِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فليكفر بنَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَيَتْبَعْنِي" (لو9: 23)

"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܘܳܐܡܰܪ ܗ݈ܘܳܐ ܩܕ݂ܳܡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܟ݁ܽܠܢܳܫ ܡܰܢ ܕ݁ܨܳܒ݂ܶܐ ܕ݁ܢܺܐܬ݂ܶܐ ܒ݁ܳܬ݂ܰܪܝ ܢܶܟ݂ܦ݁ܽܘܪ ܒ݁ܢܰܦ݂ܫܶܗ ܘܢܶܫܩܽܘܠ ܙܩܺܝܦ݂ܶܗ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܟ݁ܽܠܝܽܘܡ ܘܢܺܐܬ݂ܶܐ ܒ݁ܳܬ݂ܰܪܝ܂[/FONT]" (ܠܘܩܐ 9: 23)

وأكيد بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي لا يمكن لله أو رسوله أن يكفر:
"[FONT=&quot]وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يكفر بي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أكفر به أَنَا أَيْضاً قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (مت 10: 33)

"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܡܰܢ ܕ݁ܶܝܢ ܕ݁ܢܶܟ݂ܦ݁ܽܘܪ ܒ݁ܺܝ ܩܕ݂ܳܡ ܒ݁ܢܰܝܢܳܫܳܐ ܐܶܟ݂ܦ݁ܽܘܪ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܒ݁ܶܗ ܐܳܦ݂ ܐܶܢܳܐ ܩܕ݂ܳܡ ܐܳܒ݂ܝ ܕ݁ܒ݂ܰܫܡܰܝܳܐ܂[/FONT]" (ܡܬܝ 10: 33)

طبعاً لا يليق بالمسيح أن يكفر بالمفهوم الإسلامي، ولكنها هنا بالسريانية معناها الإنكار والإنكار فقط

ومن هنا استخدم المسيحيون الناطقون باللغة العربية مصطلح الكفر في بعض كتاباتهم سابقاً
ولكن بعد أن شاع مفهوم التكفير الإسلامي بطَّلوا استخدامها

الكفر في المسيحية ليس له عواقب إلا في الحياة الآخرة حيث يكون حسابه مع الله
أما الكافر في الإسلام تكون حياته ونساءه وأولاده وكل ماله مستباحاً من قبل المسلمين

ولكل ما سبق لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الكفر في المسيحية هو نفسه الكفر في الإسلام


الفعل (كفر، ܟܦܰܪ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܟܦܰܪ [FONT=&quot]ــُـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܟܦܽܘܼܪܝܳܐ[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]كَفَر. جَحَد. أنكر. ارتدّ. نَكَث. نَقَض (2) ترك. هَجَر (3) مسح. غسل. نظَّف. محا (4) نَبَذ. رَذَل.[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (20 فبراير 2016)

التقييم بحق هذه المشاركة قليل عليك يا فؤاد يا بني.
في الحقيقة، هذه من أجمل المشاركات في موضوعك، لأنها تظهر الفساد الذي أدخلته اللغة العربية على معاني اللغات المعربة.
أتطلع إلى المزيد من الفائدة والمعرفة.


----------



## fouad78 (21 فبراير 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> التقييم بحق هذه المشاركة قليل عليك يا فؤاد يا بني.
> في الحقيقة، هذه من أجمل المشاركات في موضوعك، لأنها تظهر الفساد الذي أدخلته اللغة العربية على معاني اللغات المعربة.
> أتطلع إلى المزيد من الفائدة والمعرفة.



لساني يعجز عن شكرك كفاية لتشجيعك الدائم
ومحبتك الكبيرة​


----------



## fouad78 (24 فبراير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 7ـ ملاك*
​
 
أصل كلمة ملاك هو "لأك، ܠܶܐܟ̥܆ ܠܐܳܟ̥ܳܐ"
ومعنى الفعل هو أرسل أو بعث

مثلاً المَلِك فلان أرسل ملاكاً إلى المَلِك فلان

وقد استخدمت هذه التسمية للكائنات الروحية التي أرسلها الله إلينا
ملائكة الله أي رُسل الله

بالنسبة لجنس الملائكة فنادراً ما وصفهم السريان بلقب "الملائكة" لأنهم ليسوا بالضرورة مُرسلون من الله إلى البشر

أما أسماؤهم فهي ألقاب وهي متنوعة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
الناريون، اليقظون، النورانيون، لابسو البرق، العلويون ...

في سفر الرؤيا يتحدث المسيح عن ملائكة الكنائس السبع، طبعاً المقصود هو ليس   الملائكة الروحانيون بل الرُعاة المُرسلون إلى هذه الكنائس:
"[FONT=&quot]سِرُّ   السَّبْعَةِ الْكَوَاكِبِ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَ عَلَى يَمِينِي، وَالسَّبْعِ   الْمَنَايِرِ الذَّهَبِيَّةِ: السَّبْعَةُ الْكَوَاكِبُ هِيَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ، وَالْمَنَايِرُ السَّبْعُ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَهَا هِيَ السَّبْعُ الْكَنَائِسِ" (رؤ1: 20)
[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]اُكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ أَفَسُسَ ..." (رؤ2: 1)
[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا ..." (رؤ2: 8)
[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي بَرْغَامُسَ[/FONT] ..." (رؤ2: 12)
"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي ثَِيَاتِيرَا[/FONT] ..." (رؤ2: 12)
"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي سَارْدِسَ[/FONT] ..." (رؤ3: 1)
"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..." (رؤ3: 7)
[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ[/FONT] ..." (رؤ3: 14)

الفعل (لأك،  ܠܶܐܟ̥܆ ܠܐܳܟ̥ܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot]ܠܐܶܟ̥ [FONT=&quot]ــَـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܠܐܳܟ̥ܳܐ[/FONT] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لَأك. أرسَل. بَعَث.
[/FONT]كلمة (ملاك، ܡܰܠܐܟ̥ܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܡܰܠܰܐܟ̥ܳܐ  [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]مَلأك. رَسول. سَفير (2) ملاك.[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "فؤاد" .. أنا راجل باحب اللغة العربية جداً وباعتز بيها وبمعانيها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأشتراكى فى موضوعك هو أشتراك لغوى بحت لاعلاقة له بعقائد ولا بأديان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بادئ ذى بدء ...نأتى لهذه ..*​​ 


fouad78 قال:


> "أنكر" في السريانية هي "كفر"
> مع الأسف إستخدام هذه الكلمة في الإسلام أعطاها معنى بشع للغاية
> *مرة شاهدت أحد الشيوخ* يقول أن *"الكفر" هو "الإنكار*"
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يقول القرآن : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أخذتها على معنى (الإنكار) – (أنكر) وكان من الناكرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فنسألك بدورنا : كيف بأبليس (الشيطان) يُنكر وجود الله فى حين أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكلم مع الله وحاوره وجادله ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر لقوله : (الله يوجه سؤاله لإبليس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](؟)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إبليس بيرد عليه ) :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ أَنَاْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كما ترى معى بكل جلاء ووضوح وبدون لبس أو تأويل أو شك أو تفسير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إبليس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا لا ينكر وجود الله و لاينكر أن الله هو من خلقه بل يُقر بهذه الحقيقة !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف تقول أن (الكُفر) هو (الإنكار) ؟!

[FONT=&quot]أو كيف نقول أن كُفر إبليس هنا هو ضد الأيمان بالله ؟!![/FONT]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أضافة 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قوله : رَبَّنَا فَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا تعنى ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَكَفِّرْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تعنى ( وأنكر) عنا – علينا - سيئاتنا ؟!...طبعاً لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل جاءت بمعنى المحو والصفح والعفو والتجاوز ومغفرة الذنوب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أضافة أخرى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...يقول :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي ٱلدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ ٱلرُّشْدُ مِنَ ٱلْغَيِّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَيْؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ فَقَدِ ٱسْتَمْسَكَ بِٱلْعُرْوَةِ ٱلْوُثْقَىٰ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
كيف تكون كلمة  يَكْفُرْ هنا معناها (بشع) على حد وصفك ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَكْفُرْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يرفض الأيمان بـ (الشيطان / عبادة الأصنام /السحر والسحرة/ الجن / الطاغية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا نستطيع هنا أن نضعها بمعنى (أنكر) وجود الشيطان

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذاً ( الكُفر ) فى اللغة العربية وعند المسلمين ( القرآن ) ليس معناه أبداً ( أنكر )
[FONT=&quot]وليست من ضمن معانيها ..

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى مثل هذه المواضيع نحتاج الى الحديث بالأدلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس ( سمعت مرة واحد شيخ بيقول )[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (24 فبراير 2016)

نورت الموضوع استاذ عبود 
 أتمنى فعلاً أن لا يقطع الانترنت
 وإذا قطع سامحني لكني بالتأكيد سأجيب​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]يقول القرآن : *​*[FONT=&quot]إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ*​*[FONT=&quot] ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أخذتها على معنى (الإنكار) – (أنكر) وكان من الناكرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فنسألك بدورنا : كيف بأبليس (الشيطان) يُنكر وجود الله فى حين أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تكلم مع الله وحاوره وجادله ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر لقوله : (الله يوجه سؤاله لإبليس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](؟)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إبليس بيرد عليه ) :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ أَنَاْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كما ترى معى بكل جلاء ووضوح وبدون لبس أو تأويل أو شك أو تفسير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إبليس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا لا ينكر وجود الله و لاينكر أن الله هو من خلقه بل يُقر بهذه الحقيقة !! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف تقول أن (الكُفر) هو (الإنكار) ؟!
> 
> [FONT=&quot]أو كيف نقول أن كُفر إبليس هنا هو ضد الأيمان بالله ؟!![/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



 من قال عزيزي أنني أتحدث عن وجود الله
 النكران هنا هو نكران الإيمان بالله وليس وجوده
 فأنت لا تستطيع أن تصف الشيطان بأنه مؤمن مع أنه يعرف بوجود الله
 بل هو كافر أي ناكر
 ناكر لفكره وتعليمه
 ناكر لقيم الخير
 ناكر احدى معانيها هو رافض
 فإذا قلت أنكر وجود الله أي رفض وجود الله
 والغريب عزيزي أنك شرحت المعنى في مكان آخر​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ *​*[FONT=&quot]يَكْفُرْ *​*[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يرفض الأيمان بـ (الشيطان / عبادة الأصنام /السحر والسحرة/ الجن / الطاغية )[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]أضافة
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قوله : رَبَّنَا فَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا تعنى ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَكَفِّرْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تعنى ( وأنكر) عنا – علينا - سيئاتنا ؟!...طبعاً لأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل جاءت بمعنى المحو والصفح والعفو والتجاوز ومغفرة الذنوب[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


 

 بما أنك ضليع باللغة العربية
 ما علاقة رفض الإيمان (بحسب التعريف الذي لا نختلف عليه للكفر)
 بمحو الذنوب؟
 اسمح لي أن أضع مرة أخرى التعريف اللغوي لكلمة (كفر، [FONT=&quot]ܟܦܰܪ[/FONT]) وانظر للمعنى الثالث:

​ 

> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܟܦܰܪ [FONT=&quot]ــُـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܟܦܽܘܼܪܝܳܐ[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] كَفَر. جَحَد. أنكر. ارتدّ. نَكَث. نَقَض (2) ترك. هَجَر (3) مسح. غسل. نظَّف. محا (4) نَبَذ. رَذَل.[/FONT]


 
 فما وضعته عزيزي هو شاهد يؤكد المعنى السرياني ولا ينفيه​ 



> *[FONT=&quot]أضافة أخرى*​*[FONT=&quot] ...يقول :
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي ٱلدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ ٱلرُّشْدُ مِنَ ٱلْغَيِّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَيْؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ فَقَدِ ٱسْتَمْسَكَ بِٱلْعُرْوَةِ ٱلْوُثْقَىٰ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> كيف تكون كلمة  يَكْفُرْ هنا معناها (بشع) على حد وصفك ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَكْفُرْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يرفض الأيمان بـ (الشيطان / عبادة الأصنام /السحر والسحرة/ الجن / الطاغية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا نستطيع هنا أن نضعها بمعنى (أنكر) وجود الشيطان[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


 
 جميل أن أرى أن الكُفر جاء بهذا المعنى
 وشكراً لتوضيحك هذا لي
 ولكن كلامي عن بشاعة الكُفر أعتقد أنك تفهم سببه
 مثل حركات التكفير وغيرها
 فاليوم الطاغوث في سوريا (بحسب السنة) هو بشار الأسد
 ولا اريد الخروج عن الموضوع هنا
 ولكن أعتقد تفهم قصدي ما كانت عاقبة هذا الحكم ومدى بشاعته



> *[FONT=&quot]إذاً ( الكُفر ) فى اللغة العربية وعند المسلمين ( القرآن ) ليس معناه أبداً ( أنكر )
> [FONT=&quot]وليست من ضمن معانيها ..
> 
> *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى مثل هذه المواضيع نحتاج الى الحديث بالأدلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس ( سمعت مرة واحد شيخ بيقول )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 
 لك حق أن تطلب الدليل ولي عودة في هذه النقطة مع الفيديو انشالله

 مرة اخرى نورت الموضوع
 وأنا ممكن أستفاد أكيد من خبراتك اللغوية
 واعذرني اذا أخطأت في نقطة ما
 عادةً أنا لا أتحدث من عندي بل يكون هناك مراجع
 وإذا تحدثت أُشير أنها استنتاجات شخصية كما فعلت سابقاً في نفس هذا الموضوع​


----------



## fouad78 (24 فبراير 2016)

تفضل عزيزي الفيديو اللي انا استندت فيه على كلامي

*شيخ الأزهر أحمد الطيب , المسيحيون كفار و نحن كفار عندهم فبلاش نلعب مع بعض فى العقائد , ردا على القس فلوباتير*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> تفضل عزيزي الفيديو اللي انا استندت فيه على كلامي
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "فؤاد" ... أنا لا أُكذبك أنك قرأت أو سمعت ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان يجب عليّ أن أوضحها ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لما طلبت منك الدليل لم أكن أقصد أبداً مقالة أو فيديو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدليل اللى طلبته (دليل لغوى) من القرآن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الرسمى المُلزِم لأى مُسلم يُحدثنا عن اللغة العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حوارى معك عن (اللغة) ومُصطلحها ...وليس عن مُعتقد أوأيمان أو أفكار الآخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدلة اللغة موجودة داخل نصوص القرآن نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](الفيديو ) لفضيلة شيخ الأزهر يَسوْق أمامه ( مُعتقده هو ) بقوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الكُفر ) هو ( أنكار ) شئٌ ما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا مُعتقد يا أخ "فؤاد" وليس مُصطلح لغوى أو شرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علينا أن ننتبه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسأشرح لك الفارق فى مشاركة أخرى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]لو جاء شخص وقال :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]"فؤاد" ( يُنكر ) رسالة النبى مُحمد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذه العبارة صحيحة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لأ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– هذه العبارة غير صحيحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأنه ( أتهام مُغلف ) قائم على دليل إسلامى  يريد أن يُلزِم به "فؤاد" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل [FONT=&quot]ا[FONT=&quot]لإس[FONT=&quot]لامى [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]غير مُلزِم لأى مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو واحد مُتهم بجريمة قتل وبيحققوا معاه – فى النهاية بيكتبوا أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و (أنكر) المتهم التهمة الموجهة اليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك ..لا يكتب و (نفى) المتهم ...لآلآلآلآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه لو قال (نفى) – يبقى المتهم معاه أدلة نفيه - فلماذا تقدمه للمحاكمة أصلاً ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى صحة العبارة أن تقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"فؤاد" ( ينفى ) وجود أية رسالات سماوية بعد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا مُحمد ولا غير مُحمد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يجى لنا "شيخ الأزهر" يقول :  ( يبقى فؤاد عندى كافر ) لأنه (أنكر) رسالة محمد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يا باشا ...لا يا فضيلتك ...
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أن[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT] مش مُتهم أصلاً علشان [FONT=&quot]تقول[/FONT] " فؤاد " ( أنكر ) 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا (كافر) عندك ؟ ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت حُر فى مُعتقدك .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أوعى تقولى أنت ( كافر ) يعنى (ناكر) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن أدلتك تخصك أنت ...ولا تُلزم "فؤاد" بأى شئ

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أتمنى أنى أكون وُفقت فى الشرح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى [FONT=&quot]ألا أكون قد[/FONT] شوشت موضوعك أو شتته [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 فبراير 2016)

تصدق يا اخ فؤاد .. هاتصدق ان شاء الله
كنت عايز اعمل موضوع اسمه لغتنا الجميلة 
واحط فيه اصول الكلمات العربية ومعانيها ومشتقاتها
.......
بس المشكلة في الوقت + الاستعانة ببعض نصوص القرءان للتوضيح ان لزم الامر
فقلت نأجلها شوية ..
.....
عندنا في مصر كلمة كفر تي قديمة قوي ع فكرة
يعني مثلا تلقي بلد اسمها
كفر الدوار
كفر الشيخ
كفر شكر 

كنت زمان فاكر ان المدن دي بيعيش فيها الكفرة
ههههههههههه
يلا خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## fouad78 (26 فبراير 2016)

> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "فؤاد" ... أنا لا أُكذبك أنك قرأت أو سمعت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان يجب عليّ أن أوضحها ...[/FONT]*​


بالتأكيد، وأنا وافقتك لأن أي كلام علمي لازم يكون في دليل
بكل الأحوال شكراً للتوضيح




> *[FONT=&quot]لما طلبت منك الدليل لم أكن أقصد أبداً مقالة أو فيديو ...*[/FONT]



توقعت بدك دليل على كلام الشيخ
أما بالنسبة للدليل اللغوي: 




> *[FONT=&quot]الدليل اللى طلبته (دليل لغوى) من القرآن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الرسمى المُلزِم لأى مُسلم يُحدثنا عن اللغة العربية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حوارى معك عن (اللغة) ومُصطلحها ...وليس عن مُعتقد أوأيمان أو أفكار الآخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدلة اللغة موجودة داخل نصوص القرآن نفسه[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




هنا نقطة خلاف رئيسية بيني وبين أي مُسلم
فأنا لستُ مُلزماً لغوياً بالقرآن
المسلم يرى أن القرآن يُفسر اللغة
وأنا أرى أن اللغة تُفسر القرآن
وكلامي هنا ليس أيضاُ مُلزماً لأي مُسلم
ولكني أُقدم أدلة لغوية مستنداً للغة السريانية

الموضوع من منظوري هو كالآتي:
1ـ اللغة سبقت القرآن، لذلك من الطبيعي أن يُفسَّر القرآن بحسب اللغة السائدة في ذلك العصر وليس العكس
2ـ اللغة العربية بحسب علم اللسانيات مُشتقة من الآرامية
3ـ اللغة السريانية كانت لغة ثقافة ولغة تجارة في ذلك العصر
4ـ محمد كان تاجراً ينزل إلى بلاد الشام لإجراء التجارة
وجميعنا يعلم أن هذه الرحلات كانت تستغرق أشهر
لذلك من المنطقي جداً أن نستنتج أن محمداً تعلم بعض الكلمات من خلال رحلاته
5ـ لا يوجد في العالم لغة صافية 100 %، حتى السريانية بها كلمات فارسية ويونانية وسواها
فلماذا يشذ القرآن عن هذه القاعدة؟

المُسلم الذي يُحاول أن يُفسر لغة القرآن من القرآن نفسه ما زال لديه الكثير والكثير من الثغرات والتي هي بالنسبة له في علم الله
في حين لو نظر إلى خارج القرآن فإن الكثير من الأمور ستتوضح له

مرة أخرى كلامي ليس مُلزماً لأي مُسلم
ولكنه ربما يكون مُساعداً لمن يرغب في التفكير خارج الإطار المحدود للقرآن




> *(الفيديو ) لفضيلة شيخ الأزهر يَسوْق أمامه ( مُعتقده هو ) بقوله :*​ *( الكُفر ) هو ( أنكار ) شئٌ ما *​



المُشكلة لما شخص بمكانته يتحدث فهو لا يمثل نفسه
بكل الأحوال لا يهمني إن كان يتحدث خارج الإسلام أو داخله
لأني أنا شخصياً لستُ مُحدداً بالتعريف الإسلامي للمصطلحات




> *[FONT=&quot]هذا مُعتقد يا أخ "فؤاد" وليس مُصطلح لغوى أو شرعى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]علينا أن ننتبه *​*[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



"ربما" ليس مصطلحاً شرعياً
وأقول "ربما" لأني لستُ مختصاً بالشرع الإسلامي
ولكن لماذا ليس مصطلحاً لغوياً؟
لاحظ أنني لا أؤمن أن اللغة حدودها المصطلحات الإسلامية




> *[FONT=&quot]لو جاء شخص وقال :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]"فؤاد" ( يُنكر ) رسالة النبى مُحمد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذه العبارة صحيحة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لأ ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– هذه العبارة غير صحيحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لأنه ( أتهام مُغلف ) قائم على دليل إسلامى  يريد أن يُلزِم به "فؤاد" [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل [FONT=&quot]ا[FONT=&quot]لإس[FONT=&quot]لامى [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]غير مُلزِم لأى مسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



انت محامي وبالتأكيد كل ما تقوله صحيح
وأنا لن أناقشك في ما سبق لأني أعتقد أنه من الجهل لغير المُختص أن يناقش أهل الإختصاص

ولكن يجوز لي السؤال والإستفادة من حضرتك
والجانب هو لغوي أي ضمن الموضوع
هل هذا التعريف لـ "أنكر" و"نفى" هو تعريف "اسلامي" أم أنه تعريف "قانوني حديث"

وسبب سؤالي هو:
أولاً: إذا كان تعريف إسلامي، فأُكرر أنني لستُ ملزماً للأخذ به، حتى لو كانت الكلمة المذكورة موجودة في القرآن
لاحظ أنني لا أنكر المفهوم الإسلامي للكلمة ولكني لستُ محدوداً به

ثانياً: إذا كان التعريف هو قانوني حديث، ونحن نعلم أن الكثير من المصطلحات القانونية لم تأخذ معناها الكامل إلا في القرن التاسع عشر والعشرون.
فأنا لا أعتقد أنه في زمن كتابة القرآن كان هذا الفرق القانوني بين "أنكر" و"نفى" واضحاً
بل إن الكتابة العربية نفسها في ذاك الزمن ـ بحسب علم اللسانيات ـ كانت تخطو خطواتها الأولى وشكل الحرف العربي لم يكتمل بعد
وقد تبدو مفارقة غريبة بالنسبة لي أن تطلب دليل لغوي من القرآن
في حين تأتي بمصطلحات قانونية حديثة نسبياً مقارنةً مع تاريخ كتابته

وأكرر أن ما أطرحه هو أسئلة في إطار لغوي وليست استنتاجات
واعذرني إذا اسأت فهم نقطة ما




> *[FONT=&quot]أتمنى أنى أكون وُفقت فى الشرح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى [FONT=&quot]ألا أكون قد*​* شوشت موضوعك أو شتته [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



وأنا أيضاً أتمنى أن أكون قد وُفقت في الإجابة
ومشاركتك ليست تشويشاً للموضوع بل إثراء له
وانا شخصياً مستمتع بالكلام معك
​


----------



## fouad78 (26 فبراير 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> تصدق يا اخ فؤاد .. هاتصدق ان شاء الله
> أصدق
> 
> كنت عايز اعمل موضوع اسمه لغتنا الجميلة
> ...


هههههههههه عنا كمان في سورية في قرى باسم كفر فلان
بس سمعت فيها وأنا كبير كنت بعرف شوي اللغة السريانية 

أنا حطيت معنى الفعل "كفر"
بحسب حاجة الموضوع

هناك أيضاً الاسم
ويختلف الاسم بحسب تغييرات بسيطة في الحركات أو الاشتقاق اللغوي

هذه بعض المعاني للاسم "كفر":


[FONT=&quot]ܟܽܘܼܦܳܪܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مِنشَفة (2) رُذالة. نُفاية. وَسَخ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܳܦܰܪܬ̥ܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]باطية مُقيّرة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܽܘܼܦܪܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](ذ. ث) كُفْر. قِير. حُمر (2) حِنّاء. شجر الحِنّاء (3) دَوم. شجر الـمُقل. مُقل (4) زِبل. دِمن. رَجيع.
[/FONT]
      - [FONT=&quot]                                                  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܛܰܝܳܝܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مُقل مَكّيّ. ثمر الدَّوم يُنضَج ويُؤكَل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]   -  ܕܝܰܡܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]زَبَد البحر.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܰܦܪܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كَفر. قرية. كُورة (2) اسم زهرة. وردة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]                                                  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]   -   ܟܦܰܪ ܥܰܪܛܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بَخور مريم.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   [/FONT][FONT=&quot]   -   ܥܰܪܛܳܢܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شجرة مريم. بَخور مريم.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܶܦܳܪܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قرية. دَسكَرة. مَزرَعة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܰܦܪܽܘܿܢܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كَفر. قرية صغيرة قُرب المدينة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܟܶܦܳܪܳܐ. ܟܰܦܳܪܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خِزانة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

​منور الموضوع يا ياسر
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]والله يا "فؤاد" أنت راجل مُهذب كعادة أهل الشام طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُجبر محاورك على أحترام الأختلاف معك وأحترام طرحك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]البداية حقيقة أنك أنت من تعرض لقرآن المسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت من أتيت بها يا " فؤاد " ولستُ الفاعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بسم ) ( الرحمن ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا مقصورٌ و ( مقصور فقط ) على القرآن ...برسمه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم تعرضت لشرح شيخ الأزهر لأثبات معانى ( الكُفر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك عندما تطرحه أنت ..لابد وان تطلب الأجابة من داخل الكتاب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واقع الأمر أنك قد ألزمت نفسك من البداية بنصوص القرآن  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ 


fouad78 قال:


> فأنا لا أعتقد أنه في زمن كتابة القرآن كان هذا الفرق القانوني بين "أنكر" و"نفى" واضحاً
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من "عبود" ولغته القانونية الحديثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبك من فضيلة "شيخ الأزهر" ولغته الدبلوماسية اللذيذة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودعنى أسألك...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحى (يُنكر) وجود الله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالقطع لآ ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طيب أزاى القرآن يقول عليه (كافر) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كافر هنا ليست أبداً بمعنى ( أنكار) ...كيف يقولون (الله) ثم تُصبح إنكاراً ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذاً الكُفر هنا  بمعنى الشِرك بالله [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]وهناك آية حددت معنى الأنكار ( وهو ليس بكُفر )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وَٱلَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنَ ٱلأَحْزَابِ مَن يُنكِرُ بَعْضَهُ[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تعالى نعكس السؤال مع بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو قلت أن المُسلم ( يُنكر ) بنوة السيد المسيح لله ..يبقى كلامك أنت كمان غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن فيه آيات النفى دى ... ( ما ) النافية..!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كَانَ للَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ٱتَّخَذَ ٱللَّهُ مِن وَلَدٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ثم نفى قاطع صريح

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]{ أَلاَ إِنَّهُم مِّنْ إِفْكِهِمْ لَيَقُولُونَ وَلَدَ ٱللَّهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ }[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]خلصت ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف تبقى إنكار ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش عايز أطول عليك ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكننى دعمت لك بأدلة لغوية من داخل القرآن[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الفارق بين ( النفى ) و ( الإنكار )
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الكُفر لا يعنى الإنكار [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 فبراير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]يقول القرآن : ​*​*[FONT=&quot]إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ​*​*[FONT=&quot] ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ​*​*​
> [FONT=&quot]
> كما ترى معى بكل جلاء ووضوح وبدون لبس أو تأويل أو شك أو تفسير​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]أن  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إبليس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هنا لا ينكر وجود الله و لاينكر أن الله هو من خلقه بل يُقر بهذه الحقيقة !! [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فكيف تقول أن (الكُفر) هو (الإنكار) ؟!
> 
> [FONT=&quot]أو كيف نقول أن كُفر إبليس هنا هو ضد الأيمان بالله ؟!![/FONT]
> 
> ...


*

[FONT=&quot]يقول القرآن : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ[/FONT]​
" ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ "  هنا اتت بمعنى إية  بالظبط ؟؟ ​*​*[/FONT]​*​*​*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يقول القرآن : ​*​*[FONT=&quot]إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ​*​





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ[/FONT]​
> " ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ "  هنا اتت بمعنى إية  بالظبط ؟؟ *​[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]أتت بمعنى الفاسقين أى معصية الله أى الخروج عن الطاعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتت بمعنى الأستكبار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ ٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 فبراير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أتت بمعنى الفاسقين أى معصية الله أى الخروج عن الطاعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot](( إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ظ±لْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتت بمعنى الأستكبار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ اسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ ظ±لْكَافِرِينَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​[/FONT]




كان ممكن يكتبها " الفاسقين " برضو زى الاية التانية !!!!!!!!

ماعلينا 

افهم من كدة ان اى كلمة بتتغير معناها بحسب وجودها بالجملة 

صح كدة [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> كان ممكن يكتبها " الفاسقين " *برضو زى الاية التانية* !!!!!!!!
> 
> ماعلينا
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية كان ممكن يكتبها ( برضو ) فى الآية التانية ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]لأ مش بحسب الجملة ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحسب وضع المزيد من التفاصيل للأحكام الشرعية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بين أحكام كبرى وأحكام صغرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بالمزاج ...[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبما أنك مهتمية باللغة ...نُزيدك منها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إبليس وهو (الشيطان) حسب القرآن ...الذى عَرَّفَ (الكُفر) بأنه العصيان 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يأَبَتِ لاَ تَعْبُدِ لشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ لشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَـنِ عَصِيّاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والدليل القرآنى واللغوى - على أن الكُفر ليس بإنكار - قوله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كَمَثَلِ [FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]لشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلإِنسَانِ [FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]كْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ للَّهَ رَبَّ [FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]لْعَالَمِينَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الشيطان هنا خايف من ربنا وألا بينكره ؟ ...خايف منه [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]يبقى الكُفر أدلته واضحة جداً فى اللغة هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو الأستكبار – الفسق – عدم الطاعة و العصيان – الأمر بما نهى الله عنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستحلال الحرام – الشرك بالله – التكذيب بالرُسل والكتب  – النفاق – الإعراض عن الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكل واحدة من دولى عندى دليلها اللغوى والقرآنى لو أردتى[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]"عبود" عنده أدلة لما بيتكلم 
[/FONT]*​​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 فبراير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أية كان ممكن يكتبها ( برضو ) فى الآية التانية ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> ​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​[/FONT]​​




انا بقصد انه طالما معنى " الكفرين "  " الفاسقين " فى الاية (  إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَىٰ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ ٱلْكَٰفِرِينَ )

ودليلك كان (إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ )


فبقولك 

ليه ماكتبهاش( الفاسقين ) على طول زى الاية اللى انتا جايبها دليل 

 بدل مايكتبها ( الكفرين ) وبعدين نروح ندور على معناها :act31:

ده برضو من صعوبة اللغة واللف والدوران :nunu0000:​[/FONT]​​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 فبراير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]يبقى الكُفر أدلتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه واضحة جداً فى اللغة هنا *​​*
> *​*
> [FONT=&quot]وهو الأستكبار – الفسق – عدم الطاعة و العصيان – الأمر بما نهى الله عنه ​**​ [FONT=&quot]أستحلال الحرام – الشرك بالله – التكذيب بالرُسل والكتب  – النفاق – الإعراض عن الله ​*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​ [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]وكل واحدة من دولى عندى دليلها اللغوى والقرآنى لو أردتى[/FONT]
> 
> ...


*


قصدك تقول ان الكفر له معانى كتير 

طيب المعانى دى " مصطلحات "  أم  "معتقدات "

والشيخ اللى قال ... 
 "الكفر" هو "الإنكار" وكما أن المسيحي كافر عندي أنا أيضاً كافر عند المسيحي

اتكلم على اى اساس واى معتقد او مصطلح !!!!؟؟؟ 

ولا كلام الشيخ تهدئة لنفوس المسيحيين وتجميلها للمسلمين  ( ماهو ده برضو كلام اسلام البحيرى :59 


:smile01:smile01:smile01​**[/FONT]*


----------



## fouad78 (27 فبراير 2016)

أعتذر على التأخير
عنا دائماً في مشاكل بالنت
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]والله يا "فؤاد" أنت راجل مُهذب كعادة أهل الشام طبعاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُجبر محاورك على أحترام الأختلاف معك وأحترام طرحك*​​
> العفو استاذي كلك ذوق
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]البداية حقيقة أنك أنت من تعرض لقرآن المسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت من أتيت بها يا " فؤاد " ولستُ الفاعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بسم ) ( الرحمن ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا مقصورٌ و ( مقصور فقط ) على القرآن ...برسمه [/FONT]*​
> ...




آسف إني لبكتك معايا
ما كان قصدي طلب دليل قرآني بمعنى الإنكار والنفي
كانت مجرد ملاحظة

نعود للموضوع
كل ما سبق وتفضلت به أوافقك فيه
وإذا قلت أن كفر من المنظور الإسلامي ليس معناها أنكر
فأقول لك "على راسي"
لسبب بسيط هو أنك تعرف ودارس الشريعة
ولست أنا من يقول لك ما هو المعنى الإسلامي للكلمة

وفي الحقيقة قول فضيلة شيخ الأزهر بأن "كفر" معناها فقط "أنكر" في الإسلام استفزني جداً
إذا عدت إلى المشاركة التي كتبتها عن الكفر
ستجد أنني أقول أن الكفر في المسيحية هو إنكار الإيمان وحسابه مع الله
ولكن في الإسلام هو أكثر من مجرد إنكار
هذا ما قلته

أنا استفزني أن يقول فضيلته أنه مجرد إنكار
وانت استفزك أنني أعطي معاني لكلمات في القرآن خارج نطاق الإسلام

في البداية دعني اذكرك



> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "فؤاد" .. أنا راجل باحب اللغة العربية جداً وباعتز بيها وبمعانيها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فأشتراكى فى موضوعك هو أشتراك لغوى بحت لاعلاقة له بعقائد ولا بأديان*​​ [/FONT][/FONT]




من الصعب على المسلم أن يفهم اللغة العربية بعيداً عن القرآن
بمعنى آخر لا تستطيع أن تقول معنى لغوي للكلمة دون أن يكون لها رابط بالدين


تبقى المشكلة هل يحق لي التعرض اللغوي للقرآن بما هو خارج المفهوم الإسلامي؟
المُسلم يرفض هذا
لا أستطيع أن أُجبره على قبول وجهة نظري
كما أني أرفض أن أخضع لوجهة نظره فقط
لأنه ليس محدود بالقرآن فقط
بل هو محدود بمنظور ضيق للقرآن

سأعطيك مثال
وسأبرهن لك ـ لغوياً وليس اسلامياً ـ
أن كفر في القرآن معناها أنكر
ومن خلال الآيات التي سبق وعرضتها

الآية الأولى:



> *[FONT=&quot]لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ*[/FONT]




بحسب هذه الآية أعطيت معنى للكفر وهو الشرك
وهذا المعنى أحترمه ولكني لست محدوداً به

الآية الثانية:



> *[FONT=&quot]لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي ٱلدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ ٱلرُّشْدُ مِنَ ٱلْغَيِّ **[FONT=&quot]فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ **[FONT=&quot]بِٱلطَّاغُوتِ**[FONT=&quot] وَيْؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ فَقَدِ ٱسْتَمْسَكَ بِٱلْعُرْوَةِ ٱلْوُثْقَىٰ[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



فكان تعريفك للكفر هنا هو "*[FONT=&quot]بمعنى**[FONT=&quot] يرفض الأيمان بـ*[/FONT]"

دعني أطبق هذا المعنى على الآية الأولى
"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لَّقَدْ [FONT=&quot]رفض الإيمان** ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاَثَةٍ*[/FONT]"
لغوياً المعنى مقبول جداً

الآية الثالثة والأخيرة:
[/FONT]


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وَٱلَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنَ ٱلأَحْزَابِ مَن يُنكِرُ بَعْضَهُ​**​*[/FONT][/FONT]




كما فعلت في معنى الكفر بالطاغوث
سأستبدل أنا أيضاً كلمة ينكر بـ:
"*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وَٱلَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنَ ٱلأَحْزَابِ [FONT=&quot]يرفض الإيمان ب​**بَعْضَهُ​**"​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
المعنى يبدو مقبول جداً لغوياً
كفر = يرفض الإيمان
أنكر = يرفض الإيمان
كفر = أنكر

وقبل أن تقول أي شيء أن شخصياً أرفض هذا التحليل جملةً وتفصيلاً
لماذا؟
لأنك سبق وقلت:



> *[FONT=&quot]هذا مُعتقد يا أخ "فؤاد" وليس مُصطلح لغوى أو شرعى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]علينا أن ننتبه *​*[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




ولهذا قلتُ سابقاً في هذه المشاركة
أن المسلم ليس محدود في القرآن فقط بل محدود بمنظور ضيق للقرآن

فكلمة كفر "كلمة عقيدية" ولا أستطيع فقط أن أضع بعض الآيات وأقول هكذا يقول الإسلام

ستظل تُعطيني أدلة قرآنية
وسأظل أوافقك الرأي
مع فارق أنني أرى منظورك حدوده الإسلام
أما أنا فحدودي هي اللغة التي كانت سائدة في بدء الإسلام

أعتقد شخصياً أن محمداً ذكر كلمات أجنبية في القرآن لم يعرف المسلمون معناها فعلاً
أو عرفوا معنى ضيق لها

وما أقدمه من أدلة لا تُلزم أي مُسلم
ولكنها حق بالنسبة لي لا يستطيع المسلم أن يأخذه مني
لأن القرآن بالأخير لغة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]شرحت بما يكفى ...اللى عايز زيادة يفتح موضوع خاص به
[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مش لفؤاد*​*
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> أعتقد شخصياً أن محمداً ذكر كلمات أجنبية في القرآن لم يعرف المسلمون معناها فعلاً
> أو عرفوا معنى ضيق لها


*[FONT=&quot]أجنبية وبس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك وفاكهة ( وآبا ) ...محدش فاهمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى عمر بن الخطاب[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (27 فبراير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجنبية وبس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك وفاكهة ( وآبا ) ...محدش فاهمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى عمر بن الخطاب[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


اتفضل:

 [FONT=&quot]ܐܶܒ̊ܳܐ. ܐܶܒ̊ܒ̊ܳܐ[FONT=&quot](ذ. ث) ج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܐܶܒ̊̈ܶܐ. ܐܶܒ̊ܒ̊ܳܢ̈ܶܐ. ܐܰܒ̊ܒ̊ܳܢ̈ܶܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]زهرة (2) ثمرة. فاكهة (3) غُصن.[/FONT]
[/FONT]
ورأيت استخدامات لها بمعنى النضارة

:smile01 :smile01 :smile01


​


----------



## fouad78 (27 فبراير 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 8ـ شيطان*
​
 
مر معنا في الكلمة السابقة معنى كلمة "ملاك"
وقلنا أن "ملاك" ليس اسم علم ولكنه صفة ومعناه رسول أو سفير
ملائكة الله رُسل أو سفراء الله

الشيطان أيضاً ليس اسم علم والحقيقة أن معناه يختلف بحسب تصريفه
لذلك سأضع لكم المعاني لتقرأوها:

الفعل (ܣܛܰܢ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot]  ·  [FONT=&quot]ܣܛܰܢ [FONT=&quot]ــُـ[FONT=&quot] ܣܛܳܢܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مَكَر. خَدَع (2) وَثَب. هَجَم على.[/FONT]
  [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]اسم الفاعل (ܣܛܺܝܢܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]ܣܛܺܝܼܢܳܐ [FONT=&quot]ساطِن. خَبيث. رَديء.[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]كلمة (شيطان، ܣܳܛܳܢܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:

[FONT=&quot]ܣܳܛܳܢܳܐ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضِدّ. مُضادّ (2) شَيطان. إبليس عليهِ لَعنة الله والملائكة والناس [/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (2 مارس 2016)

منورة الموضوع جلالة الملكة هيلانة​


----------



## fouad78 (2 مارس 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 9ـ اللاهوت*
​
 
معنى كلمة "اللاهوت" هو "الألوهية"، وقد ورد ذكرها في اللاهوت العربي بثلاث معانٍ:

1ـ علم اللاهوت: في السريانية يتم إضافة "علم" إلى كلمة "اللاهوت" ولكن في العربية بشكل عام أصبحت كلمة "اللاهوت" مفردة تدل على علم اللاهوت.

2ـ عالم اللاهوت: نفس الكلمة تم استخدامها في وصف دارس "علم اللاهوت"، ولكن في السريانية يتم وصف "اللاهوتي" بـ "الإلهي". مثلاً "بولس الإلهي، داود الإلهي ..." ومعناها المختص بالإلهيات أي اللاهوتي.

3ـ الوهية: في العربية والسريانية "لاهوت المسيح" أي "إلوهية المسيح"، مع فارق أن اللغة السريانية أيضاً تحدثت عن "لاهوت، ألوهية" الأقانيم الثلاثة.


كلمة (علم اللاهوت، ܡܡܠܠܘܬ ܐܠܗܘܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܡܡܰܠܠܽܘܼܬ̥ ܐܰܠܳܗܽܘܼܬ̥ܳܐ. ܐܰܠܳܗܳܝ̈ܳܬ̥ܳܐ[FONT=&quot]علم اللاهوت.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة (عالم اللاهوت، ܐܠܗܝܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]ܐܰܠܳܗܳܝܳܐ[FONT=&quot]إلهيّ. مُقدَّس (2) ما وراء الطبيعة (3) مُعلِّم اللّاهوت.[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]كلمة (الوهية، ܐܠܗܘܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
 [FONT=&quot]ܐܰܠܳܗܽܘܼܬ̥ܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألوهيّة. لاهوت (2) عِلم اللّاهوت.[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (6 مارس 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 10ـ الناسوت*
​
 
معنى كلمة "الناسوت" هو "الإنسانية أو البشرية"، وقد ورد ذكرها في اللاهوت العربي فقط في وصف ناسوت المسيح.

وهناك ملاحظة واحدة، وهي أن الناسوت في السريانية تكتب مع ألف مكتوبة وغير منطوقة في أولها "ܐ̱ܢܫܘܬܐ".
وبطبيعة الحال كثيراً ما تكتب الكلمات الأجنبية بنطقها وليس برسمها، وهذا مهم بالنسبة للكلمة التالية في القرآن.


[FONT=&quot]كلمة (ناسوت، ܐ̱ܢܫܘܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]ܐ݈ܢܳܫܽܘܼܬ̥ܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ناسوت. بشريّة (2) بشر. جماعة الناس (3) جودة. رأفة. مُروّة. كَرَم (4) أقارب. عشيرة. عائلة.[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مارس 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> منورة الموضوع جلالة الملكة هيلانة​




*هههههههههه
النور نورك يا استاذ فؤاد صدقنى 

متشكرة جدا لذوقك ومحبتك ربنا يخليك 

سامحنى انا لسة شايفة مشاركة حضرتك حالاً 

*​


----------



## fouad78 (11 مارس 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 11ـ القيوم*
​
 
وردت كلمة القيوم في القرآن الكريم مرفقة مع كلمة الحي "الحي القيوم"
وكلمة قيوم متطابقة مع الرسم السرياني للكلمة "ܩܰܝܽܘܡܳܐ"
ومعناها "الوكيل، الوصي، أو القائم مقام"
وقد جاءت بعض التعريفات الإسلامية لكلمة "قيوم" متطابقة أيضاً مع هذا المعنى، وزادت عليها.

ولكن هناك اشتقاق آخر للكلمة وهو "ܩܰܝܳܡܳܐ"
وإذا أردت أن أرسمها بالحرف العربي "قَيُم"، ولفظها "قيوم" مع واو مخففة
حيث أن الكلمات الأجنبية تكتب عادةً بحسب لفظها
وأنا شخصياً أعتقد أن كلمة القيوم مأخوذة من هذه الكلمة
ومعناها هو "الباق، الخالد"
فتكون "الحي القيوم" معناها "الحي الباقي" أو "الحي الخالد"

وأُحب أن أُشير هنا إلى ما جاء في التأويل الثالث والرابع من تفسير النكت والعيون للماوردي:
الثالث: معنى القائم الوجود (سعيد بن جبير)
الرابع: أنه الذي لا يزول ولا يحول (ابن عباس)

كما أحب أن أشير أيضاً أن أوغين منا وضع كلمة قيوم ضمن معاني كلمة "قَيُم" ولم يضعها ضمن معاني كلمة "قَيوم"

في كل الأحول كلا الكلمتان موجودتان في السريانية

[FONT=&quot]كلمة (قيوم، ܩܝܘܡܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܩܰܝܽܘܼܡܳܐ[FONT=&quot]قَيِّم. وَصيّ. وَكيل. ناظر (قائِم مَقام).[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كلمة (قَيُم، ܩܝܡܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]ܩܰܝܶܡ. ܩܰܝܳܡܳܐ[FONT=&quot]قائِم. حاضر. مَوجود (2) قَيُّوم. ثابت. باقٍ. خالد.[/FONT]
  [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2016)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
* 12ـ الملكوت*
​
 
على وزن "لاهوت" و"ناسوت" أيضاً كلمة "ملكوت"
"ملكوت السموات" معناها "مملكة السموات"
وفي هذه المملكة يكون السيد المسيح فيها هو الملك

ملاحظة: كلمة "السموات" في السريانية تُذكر بصيغة الجمع حتى لو كانت بالمفرد
ربما لهذا السبب مذكورة هنا بصيغة الجمع
ولا أعتقد أن المقصود هو وجود سموات كثيرة ولكن المقصود هو "مملكة السماء" 

[FONT=&quot]كلمة (ملكوت، ܡܠܟܘܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ܡܰܠܟ̊ܽܘܼܬ̥ܳܐمُلك[FONT=&quot]. مملكة. دولة. سَلطنة (2) عَظَمة ملكيّة (3) ملكوت. فِردَوس.[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (5 يوليو 2017)

أول مرة أنتبه إلى تثبيت الموضوع
شكراً جزيلاً 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## fouad78 (5 يوليو 2017)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
 * 13ـ الثقلان
*"سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَ الثَّقَلَانِ"*
*​
 
هذه الآية هي رقم (31) من سورة "الرحمن"، عربياً هي غريبة والمفسرين إحتاروا في معناها ولكن الرأي الأغلب هو أن الله يُهدد "الثقلان" الذان هما عالم "الإنس" وعالم "الجن" ولهذا وضعوا ألف التثنية، لكني لم أقتنع لأن الكلمة معناها غريب وأيضاً المفروض أن تكون "لكم" أيضاً بصيغة المثنى "سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْا أَيُّهَ الثَّقَلَانِ". على الفور خطر على بالي المعنى السرياني لها، ولكني إحترت بسبب ألف المثنى "الثقلان" فلولا ألف المثنى لكنت وضعتها مع الكلمات التي على وزن "الرحمن" وسيصبح معناها واضحاً.

رجعت إلى مصحف غير منقط بالخط الكوفي وهو من إصدار دمشق فكانت الكلمة فيه مع ألف:





​
ومن ثم رجعت إلى كتاب مخطوط "المصحف الشريف منسوب إلى عثمان بن عفان" وفيه المخطوطة القديمة للقرآن الكريم تعود إلى القرن الثاني أو الثالث للهجرة، وكانت بدون ألف التثنية:





​
بإعتبار  أنني أعرف السريانية فالأحرف مقرؤة لي، ولكن في نفس هذا الكتاب يضعون في  الأعلى صورة من صفحة المخطوطة، وأسفلها يكتبونها بأحرف حديثة مقرؤة، وهكذا  كتبوا "الثقلان":





​
وواضح أنها فعلاً من دون ألف، فلماذا أضافوا لها ألفاً ولم يضيفوا إلى "الرحمن" مثلاً ألف؟!! مع العلم أن إضافة ألف إلى الرحمن لن تغير المعنى ولكن إضافة ألف إلى "ثقلان" ستغير المعنى!!!

المهم "ثقلن" في السريانية معناها "المتشككون"، والفعل منها هو "تقِل" حيث أن الثاء هي اللفظ اللين لحرف التاء في السريانية.

ومعناها هنا يكون واضح ومنطقي:

*"سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا المتشككون"*​
 الفعل (تقِل، ܬܩܠ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot]ܬܩܶܠ. ܬܩܰܠ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ــَـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܬܩܳܠܳܐ. ܬܶܩܠܳܐ [/FONT]عَثَر. تَعِس (2) شَكّ. تشكَّك.


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2017)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
 * 14ـ القلاية
*"قلاية الراهب"*
*​
 
كلمة قلاية هي سريانية ومعناها ببساطة غرفة، أي غرفة في البيت نسميها قلاية، مع أن معناها في حالات قليلة جداً هو كوخ.

 كلمة (قلاية، ܩܶܠܝܬܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot]ܩܶܠܳܝܬ̊ܳܐ قَلّاية. كُوخ. كِرح. صَومَعة الراهب.[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (17 يوليو 2017)

*مجهود مميز و رائع تُشـــــكر عليــــه*


----------



## fouad78 (20 يوليو 2017)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
 * 15ـ الدين
*​
 
أنا لا أتحدث عن الديانة، ولكن (يوم الدين، الديان، الدينونة) وغيرها من هذه الكلمات التي ترجع إلى أصل واحد "الدين".

"الدين" معناها الحكم أو القضاء وفي السريانية القاضي هو "الديان" التي دخلت إلى العربية، والمحكمة هي "بيت الدين".

و"الإدانة" التي حذرنا منها السيد المسيح هي "الحكم على الأشخاص".

حتى كلمة "مدينة" موجودة في اللغة السريانية ايضاً ولكنها ليست في القاموس تحت حرف الميم ولكنها تأتي كمرادف "للدين" فالمدينة هي "القضاء" أو المنطقة التي فيها حكم.

وكلمة "الحاكم" في السريانية هي أيضاً "ديان" مثله مثل القاضي.

"الدينونة" هي تعريب لـ"الدين". "يوم الدين" هو "يوم الدينونة".

 
 الفعل (دان، [FONT=&quot]، [FONT=&quot]ܕܳܢ[/FONT]) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܕܳܢ [FONT=&quot]ــُـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܕܺܝܼܢܳܐ[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]دان. حَكَم. قَضى (2) حاكم. قاضَى. شَكا (3) حاسب. فحص (4) جادل. خاصم (5) قاصص. شَجَب. عاقب. أهلك (6) ميَّز. فَرَز. عَرَف (7) كَمَن[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]

كلمة (الديان، [FONT=&quot]ܕܰܝܳܢܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܕܰܝܳܢܳܐ[FONT=&quot] قاضٍ. حاكم (2) الديّان تعالى.[/FONT][/FONT]

كلمة (بيت الدين أي المحكمة، [FONT=&quot]ܒܶܝܬ̥ ܕܺܝܼܢܳܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܒܶܝܬ̥ ܕܺܝܼܢܳܐ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محكمة. مَجلس الحُكم.[/FONT][/FONT]

كلمة (مدينة، [FONT=&quot]ܡܕܝܢ̱ܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܡܕ̥ܺܝܼܢ̱ܬܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܡܕ̥ܺܝܼ̈ܢܳܬ̥ܳܐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܡܕ̥ܺܝܼ̈ܢܶܐ[/FONT] مدينة.


----------



## fouad78 (23 يوليو 2017)

*كلمات أصولها سريانية*
 * 16ـ الحيوة، الصلوة
*​
 
هل تسائلتم مرةً لماذا "الحياة، الصلاة" تكتب في بعض نسخ الكتاب المقدس وفي القرآن مع واو "الحيوة، الصلوة"؟

إذا سألتم اللغويين سيقولون لكم هكذا هي في الأصل، مع ذلك هم يكتبونها مع ألف وليس مع واو!

في السريانية لا يوجد تاء مربوطة "ة" بل هي مفتوحة، لنكتبها مع تاء مفتوحة "الحيوت، الصلوت" تماما على وزن "الملكوت، اللاهوت ...".

بالنسبة للغوين فإن العربية انبثقت من السريانية ومثل هذه الكلمات هي إحدى البقايا، أو هذا ما علمونا إياه في المدارس السريانية.
 
 
كلمة (الحيوة، [FONT=&quot]، ܚܝܘܬܐ) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ܚܰܝܽܘܼ. ܚܰܝܽܘܼܬ̥ܳܐ [FONT=&quot]ج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ܚܰܝ̈ܶܐ [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]حَيوة. عُمر. سيرة. خلاص (غالباً بالجمع).[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

كلمة (الصلوة، [FONT=&quot]ܨܠܘܬܐ[/FONT]) بحسب قاموس أوغين منا:
[FONT=&quot]ܨܠܽܘܿ. ܨܠܽܘܿܬ̥ܳܐ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ܨܠܰܘ̈ܳܬ̥ܳܐ [/FONT]صَلوة (2) عَود إلى الـمَنصِب وشَرِكة الكنيسة.


----------

